# Gaston, NC - #5758 YF Avail 9/16



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us

#5758 YF MARKED ADOPTABLE, Avail 9/16; This is very unusual for this shelter as in the past all GSDs have been considered dangerous and were only for RESCUE.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

A local friend of mine to this area called the shelter today, this girl is very sweet, but they don't think she will get adopted b/c of the geographic area. She is reported to be thin and small. Will keep an eye on her!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww, she is cute, I hope she finds a home.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Kennel Inquiry not sure if that post is more direct, hard to get to their page and can't cross post photos...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

